# 1st time owners and safety switches



## fouracres (Jul 4, 2004)

I disabled my seat safety switch, seemed to be more of a backfire gererator on our bumpy lawn. If it had been designed better I probably would have left it in place.

What needs to be passed along to new owners when directing them to override these safety switches is what to watch out for.

I've been mowing for a long time and have used a lot of equipment from old 9Ns pulling a gang of reel mowers, lots of LT and GTs, etc. Plenty of seat time. This summer I was mowing in the woods with the deck at highest setting. I had to get off the mower for one reason or the other. Since the seat safety switch has been bypassed, the engine kept running. As a rule, I always disengage the blades and set the brake when I get off the tractor. I set the brake and got off, looked down at my foot and it was right at the edge of the deck and the blades were still engaged. Scared me to death. I always wear boots when I mow, cut wood, etc. Just was not paying attention.

Other than I am an idiot for doing this, the point of this post is that we need to remind/tell new/experienced owners what these safety switches are in place to prevent and what they need to be aware of when they are by-passed.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

fouracres
Good point! Most of the guys you'll meet that have some type of injury are guys just like us that know better but just did something stupid one time!


----------



## fouracres (Jul 4, 2004)

*fouracres hit the WRONG BUTTON*

I was not through yet...

The person you tell how to bypass the switch might not be the only operator. Kids hop on these things and mow with or without parental permission. Relatives might take it out for a spin. Lots of possibilities for other operators to find out the hard way that safety has been bypassed and your tractor IS NOT like the exact same thing that they have at home.

I've spent the past 20 years searching for and recovering downed aircraft, working on salvage and dive boats all over the world. Safety switches are never removed. Around the house is another story, don't know why but I/we all do it. I guess it is because we are so smart that we know what is safe for us. As long as we do tell people how to bypass safety, this does not make any sense, but lets do it responsibly!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

My old Snapper doesn't have any safety switches on it but when i use it I'm fully aware of whats going on. Now on my Cub i did get rid of the RIO but thats all I'm getting rid of on it. If i stop and want to get off i set the parking brake but once my butt comes off the seat the motor stays running but the deck cuts off. This i can live with but not the deck cutting off going in reverse so i did away with that.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

fouracres
I merge your two threads.


----------

